# ♫ εηdεd ♫ Maple Syrup backwards auction



## sprucegum (May 3, 2014)

As a small token of my appreciation for all of the syrup I have sold on WB I am donating a sampler pack of 4 pints of syrup. They represent all of the new VT grades or flavors of syrup from golden delicate to very dark very strong. This will differ from a true auction format in that the starting bid will be extremely high. After I think that everyone has had a chance to view the thread I will start dropping the price. I will do this at random times over a few days. THE FIRST MEMBER TO SAY I WILL TAKE IT WINS. The winner will then have 24 hours to make a donation in the amount of the bid to WB and as soon a Kevin lets me know the donation has been make I will ship the syrup AT MY EXPENSE to any of the 50 states. So if you were going to make a donation anyway and have just not gotten around to it now is a good time. I think $1000 is a good place to start the bidding but don't let that scare you it will drop fast when I get ready.

Reactions: Like 10 | Way Cool 3


----------



## sprucegum (May 3, 2014)

Ok a few people have seen it time to drop the price !!!! $999.99

Reactions: Funny 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## sprucegum (May 3, 2014)

What is so funny it is only 15 x's the highest price I have found so far on the web. And they charge for shipping.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Kevin (May 3, 2014)

I've never heard of this type of bidding before this could get very interesting. Thanks for doing this - what a cool way of saying thanks.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## sprucegum (May 3, 2014)

Hope you guys are paying attention as I am thinking something close to a 50% price reduction on the next drop. I am sure someone will want in on a deal like that. I may even pretend I am a furniture store and have a going out of business sale at the same time.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2014)

I have enough sweet goodness to last me a long time....so, I'll just sit back and watch the festivities.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss (May 3, 2014)

This is what's called a Dutch Auction (definition) -- and since the Dutch are renowned for pancakes, what a fitting way to sell maple syrup

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## sprucegum (May 4, 2014)

Rainy cold morning here it will be a good morning to package some syrup for shipping. I guess I may as well have a rainy day sale so the price is now a even $500. Who can resist a deal like that only 7 or 8 times more than it is worth. I was moving some lumber around yesterday and found some suitable packing peanuts to use for this shipment. I will try to get some pictures on later today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (May 4, 2014)

For $500, that syrup better drive me home from the bar!

I'm enjoying the auction... first time I've seen one like this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## sprucegum (May 4, 2014)

Ah I have El Guapo watching hope I can find some curly maple packing peanuts, it will drive him nuts.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 4, 2014)

El Guapo said:


> For $500, that syrup better drive me home from the bar!



If you use enough of it, you can slide home....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## sprucegum (May 4, 2014)

Drink enough of it you will not leave home
You will be home
on the throne

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## ChrisN (May 5, 2014)

I think this type of auction is worse than the other...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (May 5, 2014)

That is why I find it so entertaining.  Here is a tip, I hope to be mailing it a week from today so the big price reductions will come on the weekend, or maybe Friday if not Thursday. That is unless I am bored on Tues. or Wed. Oh and just so you know I sometimes wake up around 3 AM and check my email and WB then go back to bed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## duncsuss (May 5, 2014)

sprucegum said:


> Oh and just so you know I sometimes wake up around 3 AM and check my email and WB then go back to bed.


Now that's just plain evil ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2014)

Yeah these pesky auctions sure are a pain in the butt . . . unless you like having the site up and running. Thanks again Dave for your generosity and know that the vast majority of members appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2 | Agree 5


----------



## sprucegum (May 5, 2014)

Figured I might as well get the box packed up. Here are the packing peanuts I will be using. They are all well over 3/4 thick and as you can see they are tap hole and curly maple sized to fit the LFRB. There are six pieces in all, they should be pretty dry cut 1 year ago. OH and by the way the new price is $400

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## sprucegum (May 5, 2014)

What no takers? You guys may not believe it but the wood alone could be worth $400, I am bored so I guess I will drop it to $350.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 5, 2014)

$350? that's cheap! Someone needs to jump on this deal!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (May 5, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> $350? that's cheap! Someone needs to jump on this deal!!!


Sure is. Heck the syrup alone goes for around $10/pint +shipping at most online stores. That tap hole maple was from a 250 year old tree that must have been tapped by someone famous, maybe honest Abe himself (or not).

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## sprucegum (May 6, 2014)

$300


----------



## El Guapo (May 6, 2014)

Spruce, I feel like these are targeted attacks against my wallet! It's not fair to tempt me with that maple!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum (May 6, 2014)

I am truly hurt that you think I would attempt to swindle such a great customer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 6, 2014)

sprucegum said:


> I am truly hurt that you think I would attempt to swindle such a great customer.




Throw in a couple more chunks of wood- I think you have him Dave!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (May 6, 2014)

Mike, you're going to have to build me a couch to sleep on if I spend that much money on syrup! La Guapa would have my hide!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 6, 2014)

El Guapo said:


> Mike, you're going to have to build me a couch to sleep on if I spend that much money on syrup! La Guapa would have my hide!


I have a double wide couch with the addition of my redwood burl slab if you needed it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo (May 6, 2014)

You guys are all about problem solving! Either that, or all about getting me in trouble with La Guapa!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 6, 2014)

El Guapo said:


> You guys are all about problem solving! Either that, or all about getting me in trouble with La Guapa!


You prolly missed my thread. I had to borrow some cash from our long term savings to get the redwood burl slab. The loan was unapproved by my Mrs. that is the reason i have a double wide! we are in the same figurative boat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 6, 2014)

La Guapa cannot live by bread alone . . . she deserves nothing but the best syrup! Don't you love her?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo (May 6, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> You prolly missed my thread. I had to borrow some cash from our long term savings to get the redwood burl slab. The loan was unapproved by my Mrs. that is the reason i have a double wide! we are in the same figurative boat.


Oh no, I saw that behemoth! I'd be too afraid to touch that slab! And as good looking as that redwood burl slab is, La Guapa looks even better (and she is significantly warmer to sleep next to).

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum (May 6, 2014)

El Guapo said:


> You guys are all about problem solving! Either that, or all about getting me in trouble with La Guapa!


Don't despair my friend it will get much cheaper before Sunday evening. The question is how low do you dare let it go? On the bright side if you pay too much you are donating to the most fun site on the WWW.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (May 6, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Throw in a couple more chunks of wood- I think you have him Dave!!!


I'm thinking a couple of stopper blanks to fill the remaining empty space, maybe a couple of ABW stoppers and a chunk of some kind of burl. I will see what I can find tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum (May 7, 2014)

$250 is now the price.


----------



## sprucegum (May 8, 2014)

$200 any takers? I will sweeten the deal with 2 ABW stopper blanks and a cherry burl call blank. I will get some pictures before the price goes much lower. We finally have a few sunny days in a row so I am trying to get some milling done while it is nice outside. Rain coming again on Sat.
EXPECT RAPID PRICE DROPS ON SAT. I REALLY WANT TO SHIP THIS ON MONDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum (May 10, 2014)

well today is the big day. I still need to post some more pictures of the cherry and Abw. I have to meet someone at 9 Eastern time for some business. hope I get home by 10 AM. That will give the west coast crowd time to get out of bed and have a cup of coffee. See you all later.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## El Guapo (May 10, 2014)

I don't think it will last much longer before someone bites!


----------



## sprucegum (May 10, 2014)

Sorry it took me a little longer than expected to get back home. 2 3"x 1 3/8" ABW stopper blanks and a 2x2x6 cherry burl call blank. Cherry burl is quite dry but will need to be stabilized as it is pretty crumbly on one end you might get away with some CA if you want a shorter call. The ABW is perfect and would make some nice stoppers or mouth pieces for calls. And the price is now $100 which is still more than it is worth but remember it is a donation to support WB. It will go down fast now going to have a sandwich then I will be back.


----------



## sprucegum (May 10, 2014)

Price is now $90, I am going to gas up the mill, fill the water tank , and maybe move a few logs around then I will be back to drop it a little more.


----------



## sprucegum (May 10, 2014)

Well I see no one bit, remember this is for the 4 pints of syrup, 6 maple boards, 2 abw stopper blanks, 1 call blank, and free shipping to 50 states. And the new price is $80.00. Going to go mill a half dozen logs then I will be back to further reduce the price or print a shipping label.


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2014)

Dave this is your deal but I'd rather see you give this away locally than sell it for less than what it's worth. It's already too low. JMO.


----------



## sprucegum (May 10, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Dave this is your deal but I'd rather see you give this away locally than sell it for less than what it's worth. It's already too low. JMO.


No worries, other than the ABW the wood is just some pretty stuff I had lying around and High retail for the syrup is around forty $. Still plenty of room to go expect smaller increments from now on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (May 10, 2014)

Oh what the hell $79.99

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Karl_99 (May 10, 2014)

That's a crazy bid drop! You must be sniffing syrup fumes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 10, 2014)

Lost track of this post for a while. I will take it if it is still available!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 3


----------



## sprucegum (May 10, 2014)

Thank You Barry, man is El Guapo going to be PO. If I remember correctly he out bid you for some stuff in the spring auction. Just send the donation to WB and pm me with your shipping info and I will get it in the mail Monday morning.

 A fun conclusion to a fun and profitable spring. Now I got to quit playing and get some real work done, the little lady is on the warpath about spring yard work

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 4


----------



## sprucegum (May 10, 2014)

Karl_99 said:


> That's a crazy bid drop! You must be sniffing syrup fumes


Only thing I been sniffing is spruce and fir pitch, love the smell of it but it sure sticks to a bandmill blade this time of year , good thing water is free or I would go broke using it for blade lube.


----------



## El Guapo (May 10, 2014)

AH MAN! I was literally in the process of getting the go ahead from the wife to pick this up! I was sending her a text while loading WB. 

Great grab, Barry! And an even better cause!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (May 10, 2014)

I mean, uh, I don't need permission from the wife!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## sprucegum (May 10, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Lost track of this post for a while. I will take it if it is still available!


I am not trying to make you feel bad but if you had waited I was ready to drop another penny.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum (May 10, 2014)

El Guapo said:


> I mean, uh, I don't need permission from the wife!


Yes you do we all do for anything that comes by mail. Tools, fishing tackle, and guns bought locally can be smuggled into the house or shop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## SENC (May 10, 2014)

Great auction, Dave!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 6


----------



## barry richardson (May 10, 2014)

sprucegum said:


> Thank You Barry, man is El Guapo going to be PO. If I remember correctly he out bid you for some stuff in the spring auction. Just send the donation to WB and pm me with your shipping info and I will get it in the mail Monday morning.
> 
> A fun conclusion to a fun and profitable spring. Now I got to quit playing and get some real work done, the little lady is on the warpath about spring yard work


Great, looking forward to it! PM and donation sent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2014)

Dave this was really fun - thank you so much for your generous and fun gift. Thanks to all who participated and especially Barry for bringing it to a very generous conclusion. On behalf of all the members who do, and even those who do not participate in funding the site, we all thank you both sincerely.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (May 17, 2014)

Hey Dave, the postman brought your package on Wednesday, I wasn't home so he left me a 'signature required' slip to pick it up at the post office. Couldn't make it there till today. The lady there said no signature was required, so a postal screw up of some kind, but anywho, I have the package now, thank you my friend!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (May 18, 2014)

Maybe the mixture of maple sugar and maple wood requires some special shipping procedures. No telling what will happen when you mix a good sugar high with curly maple and power tools.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

